# Your input into dirt jump brands.



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

Well im kinda new here and trying to scarp up some information on some keen brands and what you think is best brand. Thanks for voting guys will help me heaps


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Superco
Tonic Fab
Union Street Bikes
NS Bikes


----------



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Transition ToP


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

non of the above...that being said the assault ex bmx was the best bike i ever owned.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

lol at most of the brands in the poll, and just search as most people will tell you, literally thousands of threads you can find in 10 secs.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

deity
spank
black market


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

i ride a kona stuff, also ride a standard 250s bmx and love them both. most of the brands today are way overpriced (blk mrkt). good bikes, just not worth the price tag. you should worry more about components than what the downtube sticker says.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

"Best" can mean something different to everyone.

I like my Transition ToP. The bike suits my needs wonderfully and the company has outstanding customer service. I'm sure many other bikes/companies fall into this category.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

have spent a month on my diety cryptkeeper, from my local DJ's and skatepark, to riding everything at valmont 2 weeks ago, it is an amazing frame that just begs to be launched off lips.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Superco Charger
Santa Cruz Jackal

Just my 2 cents


----------



## xZach (Sep 18, 2011)

Union SB
NS Bikes


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

SuperCo
Black Market
Diety
Standard custom builds

Thats what my list looks like.


----------

